# Latin dancing in Dubai



## Elle1066 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All!

Was just wondering where the best place to enjoy some good latin dancing is.

I'm just a beginner and would love to go somewhere and meet people of the same interest, and possibly help improve my dancing skills!

 Let's salsa away!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Salsa in Dubai - Ritmo de Havana


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe we should plan a Salsa start up night


----------



## linds1707 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got some great listings for salsa, but I'm planning to check out "the talk" at movenpick this Friday night. I've only been here a week and dying to dance!! Anyone interested?? The other ones I heard of (have not gone yet!) are:

Monday at the Sublime, Ibis 
Friday at the Talk, the Movenpick at jbr
Cuban salsa - Wednesday at Blends, the Address Marina, and Mahiki at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel

Hope to see some people Friday


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

Did you end up going on Friday? Just saw this thread now. I'm interested in Latin dancing and have taken a few lessons over the years... but always end up wishing I could practice at home and get better before being seen in public  The only dance I'm really good at is Gangnam Style!!! Hahaha.

Let me know if you plan on attending some more salsa events and I'll try to make it out.

- Daniel


----------



## linds1707 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nope never made it out Friday, it's pretty far from me and I wasn't up for the journey. I'm determined to go this weekend tho! Hope to meet you there.


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool. Friday may be difficult for me as I'm probably going to the brunch mentioned in another thread. Or maybe the alcohol will help me dance with less inhibitions 

I'd be interested in some of the mid-week events that are more lesson-focused, if anyone else is also interested, as I'm a pretty newbie dancer!


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

if you're looking for something to do on a Sunday night, then it's worth checking out their salsa nights for beginners and intermediates


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Elle1066 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Was just wondering where the best place to enjoy some good latin dancing is.
> 
> ...



Hey there. I'll assume that by "Latin" you mean "Salsa" as in social dancing, not ballroom dancing.

As I'm lazy, I'll point you to previous topics rather than copy paste.

Check this topic Salsa Scene, replys were fairly comprehensive.

Obviously, things change in Dubai, so don't hesitate to ask for further information 


Oh, and welcome to Dubai and the forum http://lobo.marunga.free.fr/MINI-ICONES/TEX_AVERY/****is01.gif


----------



## mshoneybree (Jul 6, 2012)

You can find a list of places to go salsa dancing at salsa power. com, click on "salsa cities" then "Dubai" (it won't allow me to post the direct link). 

I'm usually at Sublime & the Talk, hope to see you there


----------



## Danishka (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone - I know you were talking about Salsa dancing, but I would like to ask if anyone has any recommendations or knows where to go for Tango lessons. I took some lessons quite a while ago and thought it would be a change of pace from what I am discovering to be the fast-pace of the work week here in Dubai. Thanks!


----------

